# HiHo, HiHo, it's off to play I go



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Going out this evening to check out a place on the Chicahominy River, north of Williamsburg, VA. The place is Called Chicahominy Riverfront Park, and I've heard some pretty good reports on it. We'll spend a couple of days there and post a report in the "Campground Information" forum. I'm looking forward to getting some quality "Outback" time.

sunny Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

have fun and enjoy. sunny kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun...t-minus 3 weeks for me before camping season starts!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hope you have a great weekend!!

Mike


----------

